# Fire User Guide



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Someone (Sheila?) asked about a user guide a couple of days ago.  And, while there doesn't seem to be a PDF version as there's been for past Kindles, there is a version on the Fire.  If you haven't found it already, swipe down to access the top menu, tap on "More," tap on "Help & Feedback," and then "User Guide."

It's more or less the HTML-based guide that is available on the website, but this one will always be with you.

Thought this might help some of our new Fire owners....

Betsy


----------



## GeckoFriend (May 8, 2012)

The problem is you must have an internet connection to access the user guide.  That's not very helpful if you have need help when you don't have web available.  I really think Amazon should make  a user guide available offline.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

GeckoFriend said:


> The problem is you must have an internet connection to access the user guide.  That's not very helpful if you have need help when you don't have web available. I really think Amazon should make a user guide available offline.


I agree. . . . suggest that people use the 'feedback' link on the Fire to let Amazon know this. . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

GeckoFriend said:


> The problem is you must have an internet connection to access the user guide.  That's not very helpful if you have need help when you don't have web available. I really think Amazon should make a user guide available offline.


Oops! Sorry, I didn't realize that; I didn't test that--I thought it was just part of the all the other stuff that IS available whithout connection. Mea culpa. Definitely going to let Amazon know...

I'm guessing that someone thought it would be a good idea as it would always be up-to-date. But they could update the help whenever they do a firmware update...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I actually think it's a good idea to have it that way on the device, and don't really care about needing a connection since I'm almost always on. . . .BUT there ought to be an alternate way to at least have access to the information if you happen to be somewhere where you can't connect.  AND aren't sitting in front of a computer so you can go to Amazon.

A PDF file that you could download to print or keep on the device would be a good solution.  They've always had this for the eInk kindles. . . .I'm thinking they must have decided that it wasn't used enough to warrant the cost of having it. Doesn't seem like those costs would be high, except that someone would have to actually put the information in a 'document' format. 

Still, as you say, given there's no such document, the help file ON the thing needs to be accessible when not connected. . . . it could, effectively, be an App that updates as needed.

OTOH, they do want to encourage people to keep wireless on all the time. . . . . 

Definitely going to provide feedback about the issue.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

I guess, by keeping it online, they can update it as needed. That way, if a new feature comes out with an update, they can update the user guide accordingly.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

What if the thing you're trying to troubleshoot is how to get online? 

It should definitely be accessible offline in some format or another. I thought the format vs a PDF was fine; it was very easy to use, but there needs to be a reference for when you can't get online.

I contacted them, and got this response almost immediately:



> Hello,
> 
> I'm sorry for the inconvenience caused to you regarding the user guide on the Kindle fire [sic] device. That's definitely not what we want our customers to experience.
> 
> Considering this issue as a feedback for further improvements, I have passed your comments along to the Kindle team for consideration. This kinds of information is invaluable to us, as it helps us to continue to improve our program.


along with another paragraph that more or less repeats the second paragraph....

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks! I did not know about this.


----------



## jackster (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a suggestion in the meantime... 
Go to the online version, copy and paste into a word document, and save it as a PDF. Then you can email it to you kindle email account and it will appear in your DOCS on your kindle fire.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jackster said:


> I have a suggestion in the meantime...
> Go to the online version, copy and paste into a word document, and save it as a PDF. Then you can email it to you kindle email account and it will appear in your DOCS on your kindle fire.


Wow, that's a lot of work....

Betsy


----------



## GeckoFriend (May 8, 2012)

jackster said:


> I have a suggestion in the meantime...
> Go to the online version, copy and paste into a word document, and save it as a PDF. Then you can email it to you kindle email account and it will appear in your DOCS on your kindle fire.


That's a good suggestion but it looks like you would need to open each topic individually to copy and paste. Is there something I'm missing?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Exactly what I was getting at....

Betsy


----------

